# 2010 AGA Convention in Ft. Lauderdale, FL



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

All,

As you may know, the 2010 AGA Convention is in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. This is the first time it's down my way so I will definitely be there. I look forward to seeing APC members that go. Be sure to post here if you're going so we can be sure to catch up then.

All the best,

Art


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Art,

Check this link out 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...765-aga-2010-convention-ft-lauderdale-fl.html


----------



## Erik Olson (Dec 2, 2004)

I added some information to the thread referenced above. Here's the link to the convention site:

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

- Erik
AGA 2010 Convention organizer


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I am a reef aquarist first and a planted aquarist second. I find it amusing that two years ago MACNA was in atlanta and two months later so was the AGA convention. This year MACNA is in Orlando and the AGA convention is in Ft. Lauderdale, so weird. Either way, I will try to get there and bring some tonina style plants to spread around.


----------



## Erik Olson (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone who's planning on still attending but hasn't registered or booked their hotel room -- the hotel deadline is THIS FRIDAY, October 22nd. After this point, they ludicrously raise the rates, and the AGA gets no credit for any bookings (something behind the scenes many folks don't realize). So PLEASE, get those rooms booked, and also register if you haven't yet.

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention2010.html

Oh hey, something else very cool. Florida Aquatic Nurseries just expanded the tour of their facilities, and added lunch, *on them*! Thanks FAN!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy and I can go!!! I'm so excited. I'm sitting here at 1am booking flights and reserving hotel rooms. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WHO HAS THE CAMERAS? NO ONE WANTS TO POST PHOTOS?
can some one who took photos, please post them thanks have a good week.


HA HA HA HA HA I THOUGHT IT WAS ALREADY THE END OF NOV.
it's just oct. I'll go sit in the corner.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

The Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) BitTorrent download of the 2010 Aquascaping contest is available here. (11/16/2010 - Version aga2010a - Corrected to include judge comments)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am in the process of redoing my website, so please disregard the look of it at the moment.

However, after a couple days, I managed to go through all the photos and selected a few. I also wrote a recap of this year's convention.

Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascapist-articles/aga-2010-convention-recap/


----------

